
Online measurement firm, Hitwise to shut down - DLarsen
https://www.hitwise.com/en/
======
DLarsen
I think Rand Fishkin has some good thoughts[1] regarding the broader
implications of companies like Hitwise failing. Regardless of data collection
methods (which is a totally valid discussion), losing visibility into the
areas of internet behavior dominated by the big players will carry a cost.

1: [https://sparktoro.com/blog/avasts-shutdown-of-jumpshot-
will-...](https://sparktoro.com/blog/avasts-shutdown-of-jumpshot-will-harm-
the-web-and-the-world/)

